# 6000 Posts!!!! Congrats To Skippershe...



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on hitting the big 6000  mark.

What a HUGE milestone.

Keep them coming. I enjoy having a "late night" West Coaster to keep the posts flowing.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats! Thats quite a milestone


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Fantastic





























Keep them coming...I always enjoy reading your posts









Thor


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats! 
Keep them coming!!! Hope you have safe and healthy New Year

Willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*6,000 POSTS!!!*
*Whoo Hoo!!!*











































Go Dawn! Go!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats. Just think of how much great information there would be if you printed all of them and put them into a book


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ED_RN said:


> Congrats. Just think of how much great information there would be if you printed all of them and put them into a book


That is a thought. What about a CD/DVD with a few years worth of all posts. WOW!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Dawn, congrats on all the posts. You make this a better piece of cyberspace. And, you're one heck of a rally organizer. Hope to see the skippershe family again next fall.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You go Dawn









John


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow 6000 of the best posts on Outbackers.com. I really look forward to reading the next 6000!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YOU GO, GIRL!!!!!! *

The others are absolutely spot on!! Your posts are wonderful reading and help make this place what it is!!! Heck, even if they weren't....its good to NOT be the only female at the top!!!!

Keep on climbing, Dawn. I've got your back!!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on 6,000.

Way to go.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Dawn:

congrats on 6000 posts.

Darrel


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

My Friend! 
I am away from the forum for a while & look what happens!!
*6000 WOW that's awesome!!*


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice going!







Keep 'em coming.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 
I'm looking forward to irritating you all (well most anyway







) with the next 6,000


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Thanks everyone!
> I'm looking forward to irritating you all (well most anyway
> 
> 
> ...


We'll be here...bring it on!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Way to go Dawn! Congrats!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

way to go. 
i just hit 1000 post after 4 years.
now how long will it take me to catch up to you?








campingnut


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> way to go.
> i just hit 1000 post after 4 years.
> now how long will it take me to catch up to you?
> 
> ...


Really fast...just post 50 times a day!!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Thanks everyone!
> I'm looking forward to irritating you all (well most anyway
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. We will be waiting for the next non-chaffing 6000 posts







. How many post is that a day ? Amazing.


----------

